# Sunny Walking on Treadmill



## Tuckman

Sorry to say... All I see is white


----------



## Phoebe

Bummer, big white square for me too.

Maybe try again?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Sunny Delight

OK. Here is a plain old link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbT_jg7Hv9w


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

That is one heck of a blizzard you have Sunny walking in!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That is one heck of a blizzard you have Sunny walking in!


Ha, Ha!! Very funny!! If only we DID have a blizzard and the dogs could play in SNOW instead of mud or just freezing cold grass and mud!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Sunny says "Don't bother me - I'm exermacizin!"

When she wants to stop does she hop off or will she wait until you turn it off?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It doesn't count if Sunny does all the walking for you  Sunny looks so relaxed just walking right along. She must be getting ready for bikini season.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Sunny Delight said:


> Ha, Ha!! Very funny!! If only we DID have a blizzard and the dogs could play in SNOW instead of mud or just freezing cold grass and mud!


Well if you would just move back to this area you could have all of that and more!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Sunny says "Don't bother me - I'm exermacizin!"
> 
> When she wants to stop does she hop off or will she wait until you turn it off?


She will NEVER hop off. I have them do it for 35-45 minutes and they are no where near exhausted when they are done. On a day where they've had a hike or a longish walk, they don't do the treadmill, and some days only one dog gets to go. I say "gets to go" as if they would mind not going! Mister would rather sleep on the bed than have his turn. But he is also good about getting on without any fuss. I praise them highly when they get off and they are usually in a playful mood. Sunny usually goes to find a huge stuffed animal or her usual tennis balls when she's done.

Here are some pics of Sunny on it, and one of Mister waiting his turn! See how happy he is?


----------



## Sunny Delight

Oaklys Dad said:


> It doesn't count if Sunny does all the walking for you  Sunny looks so relaxed just walking right along. She must be getting ready for bikini season.


That's too funny!! Actually, she's always been a bit worried about her thickish waist, even though her weight is just fine. Next I have to video her from the top view - my son was watching her and said she was wiggling back and forth as she walked, you know, that golden walk wiggle?


----------



## Phoebe

I wish I was that focused when I exercise! Typically...I work out a little, run for a cookie (for added energy) back to work out, stop to check out how the forum is going, back to work out...running out of energy...need another cookie..maybe a little ice cream...

I need Sunny for my trainer!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Dslats

go sunny go!!! I only wish I could work out as much as you do!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## timm

thats great that your so into fitness and put your dogs on the treadmill, it's practically a sin to have a golden and not exercise them.. i tried so many times to put katie on our treadmill but she couldn't understand it, she would just stand still and get rolled off


----------



## Sunny Delight

Phoebe said:


> I wish I was that focused when I exercise! Typically...I work out a little, run for a cookie (for added energy) back to work out, stop to check out how the forum is going, back to work out...running out of energy...need another cookie..maybe a little ice cream...
> 
> I need Sunny for my trainer!
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


 I know!! It's amazing how she never looks at her watch, thinking, "Only 10 more minutes. Only 10 more minutes..."


----------



## Kzwicker

those pictures are great! The look on Mister's face is priceless!


----------



## Emmysourgolden

I've got more of Mister's attitude.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

How did you start her doing this??? It was something I laughed at when I heard it through the Dog Whisperer, but if I could get it to work for us it would be heaven sent.

I don't even own a treadmil (YET), but I am seriously thinking about getting one because of my situation with my husband's long hours and not being able to leave my son alone in the house etc.(previous posts). During the Winter months it's been very difficult to get Sienna (or me!) out as much as I would like.


----------



## TheHooch

Nice job on the exercise machine I need to do that myself.


----------



## sleepyspencer

Got Golden and treadmill, now how do you start. I too would like to know how to get them to do it initially.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Well, our treadmill starts out at .5 mph, which is realllly slow, so slow they are barely walking. We had Sunny on leash and just walked her right onto it. She caught on right away and started walking and that was about it! 

Mister was not so smart... He didn't realize he needed to move all 4 feet, so he'd walk with the front, and try to keep his back still. We had to hold him on a bit until he moved the back feet, too (I say we because on person held the leash, and the other(me) held his butt!) He didn't seem to like it, even after he caught on and could walk on it easily. When he'd see me pull the treadmill down (it's a fold-up), he'd leave the room. So I tended to put Sunny on and not him. When she sees it pulled down, she walks over to it and waits. 

But then I felt bad on those days that they didn't get out much for one reason or the other, and thought I'd try to get him used to it. It took about three times until he didn't need me to keep reminding him to not get off. He doesn't leave the room anymore. And even if he's sleeping on the bed, I can say, "Mister, c'mon!" and point and he'll hop of the bed and step onto the treadmill. 

I've watched them both very carefully during their workouts to judge the intensity, and I've noticed that Mister can do a slightly higher mph than Sunny, perhaps because his legs are longer, or perhaps because I think he is in slightly better shape. It equates to our hikes, where she slows down a bit sooner than he does. 

Some people use treats to get them started on the treadmill. And some don't think you should use a leash. There are varied opinions. 

Good luck!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

VG (very good) Sunny!!! She makes it look so easy LOL


----------



## fostermom

Those are great! I have been scouring Craigslist for a treadmill for the dogs. Tonight is a great example, it has been raining all day, so no yard playing time and no walk. We are all working at entertaining Danny because he has way to much energy.


----------



## Sunny Delight

fostermom said:


> Those are great! I have been scouring Craigslist for a treadmill for the dogs. Tonight is a great example, it has been raining all day, so no yard playing time and no walk. We are all working at entertaining Danny because he has way to much energy.


I love his name!!!! I like people names for animals. I had a rat named Roberta once, and a ferret named David. Danny seems like he has a great personality!


----------



## sleepyspencer

Excellent and thanks for the tips. We'll get started as soon as possible.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Our 1 Golden Alina LOVES the treadmill, the others not so much. How we got them interested in it was to have 1 person hold the leash while the other person is in front of them with some treats, praising them on, then once they got the hang of it we would slow down on the treats and just praise...It really is pretty cool to see them do this...

Sunny looks so at ease on it!!!


----------



## Judi

Sunny Delight said:


> Here is Sunny on the treadmill! The description explains it all!
> 
> In preview, I just see a big white square where Sunny should be... guess I'll see what happens when I post...
> 
> Didn't work. Somebody just recently explained it, but I can't seem to search for it. Here is a plain link:
> 
> Golden retriever walks on treadmill - YouTube


Quite impressive.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That is just so cute! It would be perfect for a rainy day!


----------



## Wendy427

I love this! She is so focused!


----------

